# Ivermectin for nursing bitches.



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

I have read several of the recent threads on ivermectin for heartworm preventative. I haven't seen informed opinions on nursing bitches. Does anyone know if a dose should be skipped for a nursing bitch or continued. Also, is it just for heartworms or for intestinal like hooks and rounds?

tt


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

Most all the long-time breeders I know ( in the south) give Ivermectin during pregnancy & while nursing. Personally, I switch from my usual liquid Ivomec to Heartguard or Interceptor during this time period. While there is a large safety margin with Ivermectin, I try to keep chemical/drug exposure to a minimum during these times. I feel more comfortable with the consistent dosage of a pill, rather than the lack of accuracy and over-dosing ( for heartworm ) that using Ivomec yields.

Living in SE Texas I feel the risk of heartworm infection far outweighs the risk of exposing pups to low levels of Ivermectin.

Teri Jakob


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Teri. Sounds reasonable. 

Any other thoughts?


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

I was advised the same thing as Teri indicated, by our vet - to switch to Heartguard after we did the breeding and then while she was pregnant and nursing. 

Good Luck!


----------

